# kein Klammeraffe (@)

## shotzi

Hallo,

ich hab bereits den "Gentoo Linux Localization Guide" durchgearbeitet, aber ich bekomme einfach kein @ Zeichen auf die Tastenkombination ALTGR + q. Sprich da wo es normal liegen sollte. Die Umlaute und alles andere funktionieren einwandfrei. Das Problem habe ich sowohl auf der Konsole als auch innerhalb von XFree. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Danke 

 Grüße 

 Sascha

----------

## eNTi

post mal den output von "locale" und den inhalt von /etc/rc.conf bitte.

----------

## shotzi

Hier die outputs

Gruss und Dank Sascha

locale:

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=

rc.conf: 

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="de"

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="UTC"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

----------

## eNTi

 *shotzi wrote:*   

> Hier die outputs
> 
> Gruss und Dank Sascha
> 
> locale:
> ...

 

der locale output scheint ok.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KEYMAP="de"
> 
> KEYMAP="de-latin1"
> ...

 

es dürfte zwar egal sein, aber schreib des mal so um:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #KEYMAP="de"
> 
> #KEYMAP="de-latin1"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will
> 
> # say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".
> ...

 

das, zu dem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will
> 
> # say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
> 
> 

 

dieses zu jenem  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
> 
> 

 

versuch mal. so sind meine einstellungen und die funktionieren soweit. du könntest auch mal testhalber ein anderes keyboard versuchen.

----------

## shotzi

cool @@@@@@@@@@@ es geht!

 :Very Happy:   Der Eintrag des CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"  hats gebracht. 

Danke und Gruss Sascha

----------

## le_Funk

hm....ich hab vor kurzem mir auch n neues gentoo draufgepackt und habe das gleiche problem wie  shotzi.....allerdings find ich weder in locale noch in der rc.conf nen fehler   :Crying or Very sad:   vielleicht kann mir ja n objektiver aussenstehender helfen  :Sad: 

hier mein output von locale :

```

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

und meine rc.conf : 

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

                                                                                                                                                             

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

                                                                                                                                                             

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

                                                                                                                                                             

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

                                                                                                                                                             

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

                                                                                                                                                             

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

                                                                                                                                                             

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

                                                                                                                                                             

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

                                                                                                                                                             

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

                                                                                                                                                             

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

                                                                                                                                                             

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

                                                                                                                                                             

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

                                                                                                                                                             

CLOCK="local"

                                                                                                                                                             

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

                                                                                                                                                             

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

                                                                                                                                                             

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

                                                                                                                                                             

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

                                                                                                                                                             

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

                                                                                                                                                             

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

                                                                                                                                                             

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

                                                                                                                                                             

XSESSION="gnome"

```

danke schonmal im vorraus   :Smile: 

----------

## Wishmaster

Hallo, also Ihr könnt mich ja wirklich für Bekloppt erklären, aber mein "at" ist auch weg und ich weiß nicht warum, vllt. findet ja jemand den Fehler. Lokalisierungsguide habe ich durch und auch alle Tips probiert, die sich mit Hilfe der Suche ergaben, leider ohne Erfolg.

```

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

```

```

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

Also ich hoffe auf Euch! :/

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## musv

 *Quote:*   

> cool @@@@@@@@@@@ es geht! 
> 
>  Der Eintrag des CONSOLEFONT="default8x16" hats gebracht. 
> 
> Danke und Gruss Sascha

 

Also ich war von default8x16 gar nicht begeistert. Irgendwie verschwinden da nämlich die Umlaute. Ich verwende lat9x16, und das funktioniert bei mir problemlos mit @ und ¤-Symbol. Auch die Umlaute werden korrekt angezeigt.

Du kannst die Schriftarten übrigens testen und Dir eine passende raussuchen mit:

```
setfont -v /usr/share/consolefonts/$irgendeine_Datei
```

Gruß

Sven

----------

## Aldo

Ich habe in der rc.conf CONSOLEFONT="iso09.16" und korrekte Umlaute sowie das "at". Nur der Euro geht in der Konsole damit nicht.

----------

## Wishmaster

Also, bei mir klappen bei "default8x16" die Umlaute aber at und euro gehen nicht, das ist doch alles sehr merkwürdig. Ich habe dummerweise bei einem "etc-update" meine alte funktionierende rc.conf überschrieben und jetzt habe ich den Salat. 

Unter KDE habe ich das gleiche Problem und so ohne at macht das Emails schreiben irgendwie keinen Spass!  :Twisted Evil: 

Habe ich vielleicht noch irgendetwas übersehen?

Und was ist hier falsch?

```

# setfont -v /usr/share/consolefonts/iso09.16.gz

Lese 32-Zeichen 8x16 aus der Datei /usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/none.00-17.16.gz.

Lese 96-Zeichen 8x16 aus der Datei /usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/ascii.20-7f.16.gz.

Lese 32-Zeichen 8x16 aus der Datei /usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/none.00-17.16.gz.

Lese 96-Zeichen 8x16 aus der Datei /usr/share/consolefonts/partialfonts/8859-9.a0-ff.16.gz.

Lade 256-Zeichen 8x16.

putfont: PIO_FONT: Das Argument ist ungültig

```

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## boris64

 *Wishmaster wrote:*   

> Also, bei mir klappen bei "default8x16" die Umlaute aber at und euro gehen nicht, das ist doch alles sehr merkwürdig.

 

-> siehe beitrag musv

wenn ihr euro, umlaute und @-zeichen haben wollt, müsst ihr einen 

konsolenfont benutzen, der all diese zeichen auch besitzt

-> z.b. oben genannten "lat9w-16"

"default8x16"  besitzt nämlich unter anderem kein eurozeichen.

----------

## Wishmaster

Hallo borisdigital,

hast recht, ich nehme alles zurück, unter der Konsole funktioniert es jetzt richtig.

Allerdings noch nicht unter KDE, kannst Du mir da vielleicht auch helfen? Die Umlaute sind ok, allerdings fehlen mir noch das at und das euro Symbol.

In der XF86Config steht folgendes:

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "Keyboard"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel" "dell"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

Im übrigen funktioniert scheinbar die "Alt Gr" Taste nicht so wie sie soll, aber wo stelle ich das ein?

Danke schonmal!

Wishmaster

----------

## Zedicus

Hi,

hast du schon mal als <Option "XkbModel"> statt "dell" mal "pc102" oder "pc105" probiert? Vielleicht hilft das.

----------

## Wishmaster

Hm, nein das macht leider auch keinen Unterschied!   :Sad: 

Trotzdem danke.

Vielleicht noch irgendwelche Ideen, wo ich suchen kann?

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## le_Funk

hm....ich hab gestern "mal eben" (  :Wink:  )  kde gemerged und hab da ne runde im control center rumgefummelt.....und schwups , danach ging alles.....also falls du kde schon drauf haben solltest probiers mal im control center  :Smile: 

----------

## Wishmaster

 *le_Funk wrote:*   

> hm....ich hab gestern "mal eben" (  )  kde gemerged und hab da ne runde im control center rumgefummelt.....und schwups , danach ging alles.....also falls du kde schon drauf haben solltest probiers mal im control center 

 

Ja, ich benutze KDE und ich habe im control center schon jede Menge ausprobiert. Was mich wundert ist z.B. folgendes: im control center unter Tastaturlayout steht ja z.B. folgendes: 

```

setxkbmap -model inspiron -layout de -variant basic

```

Wenn ich das in der Konsole ausführe kommt:

```

Error loading new keyboard description

```

Zweitens:

Die Ausgabe von xev, beim Drücken der "Alt Gr" Taste:

```

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x3e, subw 0x0, time 8070484, (473,680), root:(477,711),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ""

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x3e, subw 0x0, time 8070534, (473,680), root:(477,711),

    state 0x8, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ""

```

Also irgendetwas stimmt doch da nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## g-suz

Also kurzfristig kann man das beheben indem man einfach

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/setxkbmap dk
```

ausfuehrt bei jedem starten. 

(Naja was heisst kurzfristig, ich hab das schon seit ewigkeiten in meiner session-datei, bin daher auch interessiert  :Very Happy: )

----------

## schally

hmm... ich sitz jetzt zwar gerade nicht bei meinem gentoo... doch bei mir geht di @-Taste hundertprozentig und  weiß ich nich aber bei mir hab ich ausschließlich in der Xf86config was geändert... post ich später wenn ich wieder zuhause bin wenns wen interessiert.... 

with greetz 

 - schally

----------

